# Help with Wainscoting



## kezug (Apr 29, 2008)

I want to build a wainscot flat panel. Simple!? Nope, not for me. 
Its really for the front of a buffet type cabinet. Its about 8 feet wide and will have 3 panels...so not a lot of panels to build...

I purchased some 3/4" Oak Plywood 7ply. Why? I am not sure. But I got it and I am hoping I can use it.

I want to create something like this....but, for the life of me, I can not find any moulding to go with my 3/4 oak plywood (that will hide the edge) for the inside of the framing.

What type of moulding (name) can I use for my 3/4"
Should I get veneer edging on that inside edge and then get some moulding?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*Check out the wainscoting*

on my website www.crookedlittletree.com under room treatments. The rails and stiles are 3/4" veneered plywood. The panels are 1/4" mahogany veneered plywood with a molding I made on the router table from red oak to hold the panel in and cover the edges of the 3/4 ply. I used the face molding bit #C1383 from grizzly. Using 8/4 stock, I set up the contractor saw to cut an angle on the edge of the board that removed a majority of the material the router cutter would remove. Then I passed the edge of the board across the router table to create the profile. Then I removed the molding on the stationary cabinet saw and repeated the process until I had sufficient stock milled for the job.

Ed


----------



## kezug (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for the response. Am I only left with making such moulding?

I really am hoping I can just find the trim at one of the big box stores or a local wood shop.


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

They make a profile called stair cap that would look ok, but the edge that lays against the wall might have a beaded effect. There is another profile called base cap that is very similar to stair cap that doesn't have the rounded bead...Like a cove moulding with a bit of an ogee on it. See the attachment from my local yard's catalog...

http://www.schuttelumber.com/media/Doc-RedOak-Mouldings.pdf

Lowes and Home Depot aren't going to have this. You need to go to a millwork supply house or a good building center. Those type of places will have at least a couple things that will work. 

You aren't painting that oak plywood are you???


----------



## kezug (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks!

I plan to stain that oak my friend!

This is my plan for a theater like room in my basement. The box on the left is to hide a sump pump.
The rest is for aesthetics and to hide speakers. 
The screen is about 96" diagnol using a Front Projector 
So while I called it wainscotting, its really for the face of this cabinet with the same affect as Wainscot panels.

The face of this main cabinet is 89" x 21.5
The face of the left box is 35" x 21.5

*from these measurement I planned on 2 1/4" top rails, 4" bot rails and 2 1/2" stiles*


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Any good lumber yard will have a goodly stock of oak moldings. Use a nice cove molding and it will look suhweet. You do realize that you can make this real easy with a SINGLE panel?


----------



## kezug (Apr 29, 2008)

skymaster said:


> Any good lumber yard will have a goodly stock of oak moldings. Use a nice cove molding and it will look suhweet. You do realize that you can make this real easy with a SINGLE panel?


Actually, I don't. :smile: How is this done?


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

It`s called Speudo panneling...non-rabited pannelmold. Topically applied... you can make your own molding...real easy!


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey, thats a good movie you're watching there on your TV.. Just thought I'd share that.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

You need to wrap the area with 1x3" styles... run the edges and outside corners first...then apply thr rails allowing for base and a cabinet nosing. Mount the oak with the grain verticle... allow about 1/2" between styles and rails...panel molding will hide this gap. You`ll need to trim that with 3/4" rabbited panel mold or glassbead. Then wrap with base and apply the nosing. Rick


----------

